# How to break it to a friend...?



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

***IM SORRY IF THIS SHOULDNT BE POSTED HERE! PLEASE DONT BAN ME!***

So a friend of a friend went on vacation to Panama, and she brought him back this cigar. I am 90% sure its fake, (the wrapper leaf looks sloppy and of poor quality, and the band looks fake and has a crease in it) and i dont know how or if i should tell him. Hes really excited about it... and i dont know if i should burst his bubble. But i have heard very bad things about these fakes having bits of plastic, hair, dirt, etc in them.


What do you guys think?
Should I tell him?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Two more posts and you have access to the appropriate forum. Mods will close this down.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Two more posts and you have access to the appropriate forum. Mods will close this down.


Well then.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Two more posts and you have access to the appropriate forum. Mods will close this down.


This should do it...

100!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> This should do it...
> 
> 100!


Well played.

Maybe the Mods will be kind enough to relocate it instead of lock it up now?


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Well played.
> 
> Maybe the Mods will be kind enough to relocate it instead of lock it up now?


I hope so. I love this site and I'm not trying to start any trouble.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Never mind. Read the post wrong.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they're fake. Actually I'm a 100% sure they are fake according to my online research of Cohiba. The band looks way too cheap. Bands are currently glossy looking. And secondly it's supposed to say La Habana, Cuba. Even if it is the old style band it has way too many squares over Cohiba. It should have only a row of 2 squares. 
Here's a picture of the old band. Also look up the new band.

Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado
Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado

I have encountered good fakes so you should try them out. You never know if it's a good quality fake.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I'm pretty sure they're fake. Actually I'm a 100% sure they are fake according to my online research of Cohiba. The band looks way too cheap. Bands are currently glossy looking. And secondly it's supposed to say La Habana, Cuba. Even if it is the old style band it has way too many squares over Cohiba. It should have only a row of 2 squares.
> Here's a picture of the old band. Also look up the new band.
> 
> Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado
> ...


Thats what what im figuring too. I just don't know if I should tell him.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I'm pretty sure they're fake. Actually I'm a 100% sure they are fake according to my online research of Cohiba. The band looks way too cheap. Bands are currently glossy looking. And secondly it's supposed to say La Habana, Cuba. Even if it is the old style band it has way too many squares over Cohiba. It should have only a row of 2 squares.
> Here's a picture of the old band. Also look up the new band.
> 
> Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado
> ...


I thought Cohibas had 3 squares above and only says Habana, Cuba?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> Thats what what im figuring too. I just don't know if I should tell him.


Honestly I wouldn't bother unless they are very bad fakes. I have had decent fakes in Mexico. 
Or you could tell him to look up what type of Cohiba's he has online and he will discover they are fake himself. Just a thought. That's how I learned about Cohiba.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

D307P said:


> I thought Cohibas had 3 squares above and only says Habana, Cuba?


Even if that were true, the placement of "Cohiba" is below the dots, which is wrong.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Honestly I wouldn't bother unless they are very bad fakes. I have had decent fakes in Mexico.
> Or you could tell him to look up what type of Cohiba's he has online and he will discover they are fake himself. Just a thought. That's how I learned about Cohiba.


Thats the the other thing... He doesn't know all that much about cigars... He doesn't have a humidor, and this fake has been out of a humi for who knows how long...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

D307P said:


> I thought Cohibas had 3 squares above and only says Habana, Cuba?


New vs Old style. I was discussing the old style because that's what the fake one looks more like.
I see what I did there. It looks absolutely nothing like the new band due to not being embossed and such. Thus I was comparing it to the only possible real Cohiba left, which is the older style.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> Thats the the other thing... He doesn't know all that much about cigars... He doesn't have a humidor, and this fake has been out of a humi for who knows how long...


Well then. I think you should be a true friend and break the news too him. That stogies need humidification and such. He should then do his own research and come up to his own conclusion.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Well then. I think you should be a true friend and break the news too him. That stogies need humidification and such. He should then do his own research and come up to his own conclusion.


I told him. 
But I didn't absolutely obliterate his bubble.
Just shook it.

Told him a few things "don't look right".
Told him it's probably not real, but might still be good.

Eh. He wants to believe its authentic, but when he told me his friend got it for $7, that cemented it for me.
I know it's fake, but oh well.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Once the money is spent, I usually keep my mouth shut. Why take away their fun?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

D307P said:


> I thought Cohibas had 3 squares above and only says Habana, Cuba?





Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> New vs Old style. I was discussing the old style because that's what the fake one looks more like.
> I see what I did there. It looks absolutely nothing like the new band due to not being embossed and such. Thus I was comparing it to the only possible real Cohiba left, which is the older style.





Fortune500 said:


> Once the money is spent, I usually keep my mouth shut. Why take away their fun?


Here is a picture of the new band. That one could be similar to the old band but I'm not as familiar with those. I know the new ones do have the 3 rows of dots, and the older had two rows.

That being said I saw someone receive a box of Sig VIs from a reputable vendor and half of the box had 'sloppy' bands. the dots didn't quite come to the top properly. It is just cuba being cuba in that aspect. Why waste a batch of bands...

And I like to keep my mouth shut on fakes, but in some cases they can be dangerous. Banana leaves, bailing line, other scraps, all have been found in bad fakes. There's a fella on Instagram who goes around busting peoples bubbles about their "cohibas" My favorites are the ones in the glass boxes. lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

D307P said:


> I thought Cohibas had 3 squares above and only says Habana, Cuba?


http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

If I receive a Cigar from a friend and I know is fake but he doesn't usually buy or smoke them, I say Thanks and keep my mouth shut. If it's someone that's buying them for himself and sharing with me and I suspect a fake, That's when I say something. I'd hate to see them waste money and find out later on down the road that they've been duped. I'd want to know if I were them.


----------

